# 120Hz Monitor gesucht! Bitte um Beratung...



## Devil Dante (9. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte jetz nen neuen Monitor und möchte bei der Gelegenheit gleich zu nem 120Hz Gerät greifen! Wichtig wären dabei folgende Sachen:

- Mind. 24", besser 27-30"
- Spieletauglich
- DVI, HDMI Anschluss
- Geeignet für viel Text lesen (PDF, Internet)
- Gutes Display (hohe Leuchtkraft)
- LED

Budget sag ich jetz mal so günstig wie möglich, sollte aber kein Schrott sein!


----------



## Santanos (9. September 2011)

Also ich würde mir momentan den BenQ XL2410t holen wollen.
Es gibt zwar ein paar Stimmen über mangelhafte Ausleuchtung, aber das scheinen Montagsmodelle gewesen zu sein, denn in den Tests (z.B. aktuelles pchg-Heft) kommt der Monitor immer gut weg.


----------



## Devil Dante (9. September 2011)

Ja, ich habe auch schon öfters gelesen, dass der xl2410t keine gute Helligkeit haben soll?


----------



## Own3r (9. September 2011)

Der BenQ XT2410T ist der beste Gaming Monitor mit 120Hz, den du so bekommen kannst.
Die Helligkeit ist absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Devil Dante (10. September 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn vom Samsung S23A750D bzw. S27A750D?


----------



## Own3r (10. September 2011)

Der Samsung S23A750D ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, wenn dir das Design gefällt.


----------



## DarthLAX (11. September 2011)

eine frage zu dem BenQ:

wie breit ist der rand?

mfg LAX


----------



## PowerWaffel (11. September 2011)

ich bin mit meinem Samsung SyncMaster 2233rz seehr zufrieden.
leider ist er weder 24'' noch hat er LED Technik aber dennoch hat er ein gutes P/L Verhähltnis.


----------



## Pixy (11. September 2011)

PowerWaffel schrieb:


> ich bin mit meinem Samsung SyncMaster 2233rz seehr zufrieden.
> leider ist er weder 24'' noch hat er LED Technik aber dennoch hat er ein gutes P/L Verhähltnis.


 
Sorry, aber der ist völlig veraltet und zudem ist er alles andere als hübsch.
Man kann doch keinen Monitore empfehlen, der über 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, wenn es schon zig Nachfolger gibt die weit besser sind und auch sparsamer sind.


----------



## ile (11. September 2011)

Own3r schrieb:
			
		

> Der BenQ XT2410T ist der beste Gaming Monitor mit 120Hz, den du so bekommen kannst.
> Die Helligkeit ist absolut in Ordnung.



Sign!


----------



## Manicmanuel (11. September 2011)

hab den BenQ XT2410T ... und empfehle den BenQ XT2410T.... 

Geiles Ding ... werd mir spätestens im Frühjahr noch 2 weitere und ne 2. GTX580 3GB von Palit holen.....


----------



## PCGHGS (11. September 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der ist völlig veraltet und zudem ist er alles andere als hübsch.
> Man kann doch keinen Monitore empfehlen, der über 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, wenn es schon* zig Nachfolger gibt die weit besser sind* und auch sparsamer sind.


 Quelle?


*Samsung vs. Benq*​
z.B.
Helligkeit 50 / 100%                        Samsung 2233RZ: 183 / 295cd/m²                
Benq XL2410T:    156 / 230cd/m²  

oder Inputlag:
Samsung: 2 ms
Benq:      6 ms

Natürlich hat auch der 2233RZ schwächen:
- nur ein Anschluss (DVI-D)
- nicht dreh und höhenverstellbar 
- höhere Leistungsaufnahme: max. 42 Watt (Benq max. 35 Watt)
​


----------



## Hammer3er (11. September 2011)

Kann nur auch BenQ XL2410t empfehlen


----------



## sl-baller (11. September 2011)

Hey! ... Werde mir die nächsten Monate auch nen neuen Monitor holen ... ! ... Nun lese ich hier vom _BenQ XT2410T _und den positiven Bewertungen!

Für 340 scheint man hier nen Top Monitor mit 120hz technik zu bekommen richtig? ... Die 120hz machen sich doch vor allem bei schnellen Bewegungen (positiv) bermerkbar? ... 

Was zockt ihr sonst so? ... 

Wie sieht die Farbe und dergleichen aus? ... Ich weiß sehr objektiv ... dennoch würde ich da gerne noch 1-2 Zeilen zu lesen!


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

Wenn es 24" sein sollen, dann würde ich auch den schon genannten BenQ nehmen.

Bei 27" würde ich zu Samsungs neuen 120Hz Monitor greifen. 
Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## DarthLAX (12. September 2011)

ich wiederhole mich zwar....

aber: wie breit ist der rand von dem ding? (d.h. eignet sich der screen für multi-monitoring?)

mfg LAX


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach zu dick für Multimonitoring.
http://4dfx.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/01b2.jpg


----------



## PowerWaffel (12. September 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> zudem ist er alles andere als hübsch


wenn du das hässlig findest weis ich auch nicht weiter aber ist wohl Geschmackssache


----------



## Manicmanuel (12. September 2011)

So hässlich find ich ihn garnicht und für MMing muss man es einfach mal ausprobieren. Wie bereits oben erwähnt werd ich mir das wohl mal antun.


----------



## DarthLAX (13. September 2011)

aha 

welchen monitor (mit 120 Hz....) würdet ihr dann für multi-monitoring nehmen? (hätte noch ne idee, die ist aber aus dem stand raus zu teuer: den neuen samsung als mittel-screen und zwei von den benQ als side-screens (evlt. gedreht d.h. senkrecht stehend)  ^^)

mfg LAX
ps: wie sieht es eig. inzwischen mit polfilter tech aus, kommt da noch was? (hab nämlich eine befürchtung: ich zocken 3 stunden und dann ist der acku an der brille leer....geht bei polfilter nicht, bei shutter aber schon 

anmerkung: der Samsung von dem da geschrieben wird sieht ******* aus IMHO (vor allem der standfuß....sorry aber da trifft zu: if it ain't broke, don't fix it (d.h. der gehört in die mitte und das funzt auch ganz gut


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

> welchen monitor (mit 120 Hz....) würdet ihr dann für multi-monitoring nehmen? (hätte noch ne idee, die ist aber aus dem stand raus zu teuer: den neuen samsung als mittel-screen und zwei von den benQ als side-screens (evlt. gedreht d.h. senkrecht stehend)  ^^)


Wenn du schon ein Multimonitorsystem haben willst, dann würde ich 3 gleiche Monitore nehmen. Sonst ärgerst du dich später nur beim Inputlag und dem Kontrast herum. Entweder mit Halterung:
Triple Monitor Stand

Oder gleich ein komplettes System:
Samsung SyncMaster MD230X3, 3x 23" (LS23MUQHB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hammer3er (13. September 2011)

Hui das sind aber dicke Preise 
  Wofür zahlt man ? für Produkte die konkurrenzlos sind?


----------



## DarthLAX (14. September 2011)

das fällt wohl unter "weil die hersteller es sich leisten können diese preise zu verlangen" 

mfg LAX
ps: das beantwortet die frage net (sicher 3 gleiche hat auch was, aber ein großer und 2 schirme im portrait-format hat auch was (wenn man es richtig anordnet sieht des geil aus).....trotzdem zurück zur hauptfrage: welches bildschirm-modell würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2011)

> das beantwortet die frage net (sicher 3 gleiche hat auch was, aber ein großer und 2 schirme im portrait-format hat auch was (wenn man es richtig anordnet sieht des geil aus).....trotzdem zurück zur hauptfrage: welches bildschirm-modell würdet ihr nehmen?


Ich könnte mich damit nicht anfreunden, wenn ich Unterschiede im Kontrast hätte. Aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. 

Wie wärs mit diesen hier?

Acer Slim Line S243HLCbmii, 24" (ET.FS3HE.C01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Acer LED S2 S242HLAbid, 24" (ET.FS2HE.A01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Am besten wäre sowas: 
Gebogener 43-Zoll-Monitor NEC CRV43 - GIZMODO DE - Das Gadget-Weblog


----------



## Pixy (14. September 2011)

> Am besten wäre sowas:
> Gebogener 43-Zoll-Monitor NEC CRV43 - GIZMODO DE - Das Gadget-Weblog


Oh ja, auf sowas warte ich ja schon lange, aber nicht für 8000 Dollar.

Ich hoffe, dass in Zukunft irgenwann mal sowas für jederman zu bekommen ist.
1000 Euro wäre ich bereit für so einen zu hinzublättern, hält dann ja auch hoffentlich ein paar Jahre.
Der Spielspass wäre unbezahlbar.


----------



## DarthLAX (16. September 2011)

dem stimme ich zu....1k währe ich dafür auch bereit zu bezahlen (aber nur wenn der biggy 120 herz kann - und polfilter tech verwendet .....ok letzteres währe kein muss) 

wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn das ganze größer sein sollte als 24 zoll?  ^^ (ja ich weiß ich bin verrückt, aber ich frage ja nur wie das in theorie währe 

mfg LAX
ps: d.h. ein 120herz TFT der halt 3D kann und größer als 24 zoll ist 
pps: warum gerade acer in der empfehlung painkiller? (nicht das ich was gegen die hätte...hab 1x TFT von denen und mein lappi ist auch von denen)....und nicht z.B. der etwas teure BenQ der ja angeblich so gut sei?......ach ja: gibt es irgendwo nen echt guten 120 herz screen test von ner i-net-seite der man auch trauen kann - google sagt einem ja leider nicht wie vertrauenswürdig eine seite ist)


----------



## Crymes (16. September 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich 22Zöller mit 120 Herz?


----------



## PowerWaffel (16. September 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich 22Zöller mit 120 Herz?



ja die gibt es.
zB. Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ


----------



## Devil Dante (17. September 2011)

Was haltet ihr den von dem Viewsonic? ViewSonic V3D231 LED, 23" | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Hammer3er (18. September 2011)

Der soll sehr schnell sein, dafür bei der Ausleuchtung nicht so gut sein, aber immer noch Mittelfeld.


----------

